# CONFLICT Between SCIENCE AND GURBANI ?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 8, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru ji Ki fateh.

I have not found a single line in Guru Granth Sahib that does not conform to rational thinking. Interpretation of Gurbani with the help of cooked up mythical stories has blinded us and we are unable to see the thread of Logic running through the 1430 pages of Guru Granth Sahib. Guru Arjan Dev ji has told us in Sorath Raag that discerning intellect is the only right way.

pwTu piVE Aru bydu bIcwirE invil BuAMgm swDy ] 
paath parhi-o ar bayd beechaari-o nival bhu-angam saaDhay.

They read scriptures, and contemplate the Vedas; they practice the inner cleansing techniques of Yoga, and control of the breath.

pMc jnw isau sMgu n CutikE AiDk AhMbuiD bwDy ]1] 
panch janaa si-o sang na chhutki-o aDhik ahaN-buDh baaDhay. ||1||

But they cannot escape from the company of the five passions; they are increasingly bound to egotism. ||1||

ipAwry ien ibiD imlxu n jweI mY kIey krm Anykw ] 
pi-aaray in biDh milan na jaa-ee mai kee-ay karam anaykaa.

O Beloved, this is not the way to meet the Lord; I have performed these rituals so many times.

hwir pirE suAwmI kY duAwrY dIjY buiD ibbykw ] rhwau ] (641-18, soriT, mÚ 5)
haar pari-o su-aamee kai du-aarai deejai buDh bibaykaa. rahaa-o.

I have collapsed, exhausted, at the Door of my Lord Master; I pray that He may grant me a discerning intellect. ||Pause||

The fifth Nanak testifies above that the discerning intellect or rational thinking is the only way to harness the Five human failings. The discerning intellect or rational thinking invariably leads to scientific interpretation of Gurbani.

Can we ignore the advice of our Guru?

Dass

Jarnail Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 11, 2004)

dear Singh ji 

Very well written and i agree with you but i have one question great Yogi Bhajan teaches Kundlani yoga then why was he honoured by Akal takhat as Singh Sahib


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 11, 2004)

Gyani ji,

Well said. The Mool mantar - the foundation stone of sikhi- gives us the scientific nature of ONE TRUE GOD that we call CREATIVE ENERGY.

As Guru Nanak states in Jap:

_gaviaey, suniaey, munn rukhiaey bhao, dukh purhar sukh ghar laey jaey_
(By singing, listening, contemplating and putting the Gurmat ideas in practice, we can find true happiness.)

By singing Guru Shabad with Saadh sangat we create _collective energy_ and hence make the emotional connection with IK ONG KAAR.

By listening to Guru Shabad we become aware of our goals and are limitations.

By contemplating on Guru Shabad we find the tools to be free so that we can fight injustice hence creating the rational connection with ONE TRUE GOD.

Guru Nanak said that 500 some years ago and science is discovering it now. In modern psychology, in order to find freedom- which is a leap in the dark, thus requires risks-, the doctors promote the 4 step program.

Awareness - By singing Guru Shabad in Sadh Sangat.
Acceptance- After listening to Guru Shabad
Understanding- Contemplating on Guru Shabad.

Freedom - Nischei kar apnee jeet karoun. - Where there's a will, there's a way. No wavering under any circumstances. 

Bhai Mani Singh and Bhai Taru singh alongwith many others come to mind when we think what GURMAT freedom is like.

Tejwant


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 12, 2004)

Interesting perspective about cloning:-

Dear Chahal jiSat siri Akal

We talk of one cloning, Guru Nanak says 500 years before from one tongue if it is clone to hundred thousand and then these were multiplied by twenty time,"Ik du jeebo lakh hoey lakh lakh bees - If one toungue it is clone to 100,000 tongues, and these were then multiplied twenty times more, with each tongue. Guru Granth p.7.6.

First of all, we are all His creation but are controlled by Him. Gurbani tells us, "Aapeh saajeh aapeh rangai aapeh nadar karai, He Himself creates, and He Himself imbues us. He Himself bestows His Glance of Grace and infuse life into it. O Nanak, if the soul-bride becomes pleasing to her Husband Lord, He Himself enjoys her." Guru Granth p.722.5.
Now whether the creation of body is initiated by human by any channel but, “Eh sareera mairiya har tum mai jot rakhi ta tu jagh mai aaya - O my body, the Lord infused His Light into you, and then you came into the world." Guru Granth p.921.14.

Please comment if I am wrong
Sahni Mohinder


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2004)

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> dear Singh ji
> 
> Very well written and i agree with you but i have one question great Yogi Bhajan teaches Kundlani yoga then why was he honoured by Akal takhat as Singh Sahib


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.

The answer is that the SGPC and all under its control such as the Jathedars of Akal and other Takhats.....is  more "political" than " religious ". They dont make deciisons as per strict Maryada/Gurbani...but have various other concerns and priorities.   Wittness the 1830's..Akali Phoola Singh is Jathedar of the AKALI JATHA ( custodian of the AKAL TAKHAT - now a days there is NO JATHA, but the caretaker appointed by the political body sgpc is alled JATHEDAR !!! Supreme IRONY )...and the Maharaja Ranjit Singh is the EMPEROR of PUNJAB....yet Akali Phoola Singh ahs the Courage to face the Maharaja over a maryada violation...and has the courage to ORDER the Mahraja WHIPPED in PUBLIC....and Wonder of Wonders, the ALL POWERFUL MAHARAJA has the MORAL COURAGE to repent for his mistake and SUBMIT to a PUBLIC FLOGGING in Amrtisar...

Now a days the jathedars...summon...and no one listens ( a traffic cop's summons has more value )...they excommunicate...and people just ignore them.  This is a SAD DAY for SIKHI....we dont have anyMaharajs like Ranjit Singh... ( Badal has the Jathedars in HIS POCKET)...and we certainly dont have jathedars like Akali Phoola Singh...

SO it is that Babas...rape and pillage and Akal takhat "covers up"...people teach kundalni yoga and get titles like sri singh sahib ( which incidentally is a TITLE reserved for Jathedars of the FIVE TAKHATS ONLY )...etc etc

One day all this will change...I hope that day comes soon or Sikhi will lose out.

jarnail singh arshi gyani


----------

